# Ocean and Chaleur Update



## NS VIA Fan (May 21, 2012)

Here's VIA's w/b Ocean #15 at Truro NS on Sunday May 20/12. All consists use the Renaissance equipment but a Budd "Park" Dome Observation will be added for the summer and fall beginning on June 13. 

6418 F40

6449 F40

7011 Baggage

7228 Coach

7222 Coach

7402 Diner

7313 Lounge

7517 Sleeper

7520 Sleeper

7507 Sleeper

7519 Sleeper

7600 Transition/Storage

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 

The Montreal <> Gaspe train (aka the "Chaleur") has returned as least as far as New Carlisle, QC. It was annulled in December due to track and bridge conditions on the Gaspe Peninsula. VIA is the only regular user of the rail line there. New Carlisle has a Wye where the Chaleur can be turned. Passengers will continue to be bussed to/from Gaspe for a while longer until repairs are complete on that section of track. 

Note the Transition Car on the end of the Ocean. It is there to accommodate hauling the Chaleur behind the Ocean between Matapedia and Montreal. Trains operate in what VIA terms a "J (Joined) Train" configuration:

Engine (Ocean)

Cars (Ocean)

Engine (Chaleur)

Cars (Chaleur)

........Wonder what the configuration will be after the Ocean's Park Car is added for the summer? Will the Chaleur now go on the front?......or still be added behind the Park Car?


----------



## AlanB (May 21, 2012)

NS VIA Fan said:


> ........Wonder what the configuration will be after the Ocean's Park Car is added for the summer? Will the Chaleur now go on the front?......or still be added behind the Park Car?


Well I was on the front when I rode it last year, so I'm assuming that's where it will go again. Especially since putting it on the rear would defeat part of the purpose of the Park car, that being the rounded end viewing lounge.

One thing that I didn't understand back then however, and I see its still the same, is why they don't put the cafe closer to the coaches instead of the diner.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 21, 2012)

AlanB said:


> ...
> 
> One thing that I didn't understand back then however, and I see its still the same, is why they don't put the cafe closer to the coaches instead of the diner.


Perhaps the lounge and diner share food and beverage storage and preparation facilities?


----------



## AlanB (May 21, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Bill you are quite correct, they do indeed share the facilities. In fact all food is prepared in the lounge car and carried into the diner. But that wouldn't prevent the cars from being flipped around.

It just seems odd to me to have the coach people needing to walk through the diner, while food is being served and potentially colliding with an attendant carrying something, just so they can buy something from the cafe.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 21, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Bill you are quite correct, they do indeed share the facilities. In fact all food is prepared in the lounge car and carried into the diner. But that wouldn't prevent the cars from being flipped around.
> 
> It just seems odd to me to have the coach people needing to walk through the diner, while food is being served and potentially colliding with an attendant carrying something, just so they can buy something from the cafe.


This is NOT a normal consist shown above. There is always a coach lounge/service car ahead of the diner then another lounge/service car right behind for sleeper passengers. VIA continues to upgrade these cars to "Barrier Free" Standards (ADA to Americans) and they are short of a couple of cars right now.


----------



## AlanB (May 21, 2012)

NS VIA Fan said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Bill you are quite correct, they do indeed share the facilities. In fact all food is prepared in the lounge car and carried into the diner. But that wouldn't prevent the cars from being flipped around.
> ...


Ah! Ok, that makes sense. I didn't really walk past the diner last fall, but I sort of thought that maybe there was another cafe, but then I wasn't sure especially after seeing this consist listing.

I was too busy in the dome to be worrying about what was forward of the diner.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 22, 2012)

AlanB said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> > ........Wonder what the configuration will be after the Ocean's Park Car is added for the summer? Will the Chaleur now go on the front?......or still be added behind the Park Car?
> ...


 

It will be interesting to see just what the procedure will be now that the trains are being J'd which was not the case last year. Previously when a Park was running the trains were combined as follows:

Engine (Ocean)

Engine (Chaleur)

Cars (Chaleur)

Cars (Ocean)

Now:

Engine (Ocean)

Cars (Ocean)

Engine (Chaleur)

Cars (Chaleur)

VIA did run a test train last fall with the Chaleur attached behind the Park.......Guess we'll know for sure on June 13! 

VIA must assume the view from the Park will only be infringed for a shot time in the evening and early morning as the trains run combined overnight and are separate for the daytime running between Matapedia and Halifax.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the information! I've been thinking of riding the Chaleur for a bit and am glad to hear work is progressing towards its full restoration.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 24, 2012)

I have heard that VIA plans to retire the stainless cars, but I hope it's just a rumour.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 24, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I have heard that VIA plans to retire the stainless cars, but I hope it's just a rumour.


No plans at all to retire them......they'll be around for awhile yet.

VIA uses stainless on the Chaleur but the Ocean is Renaissance with a stainless Park attached beginning on June 13.

(and obviously the Canadian is stainless too)


----------

